# What kind of screwdriver do I need?



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, I feel somewhat silly for asking this, but I'm stumped. I'm trying to take apart a shiatsu massager to get to the motor because the whole unit is too big to fit in my cauldron. So I figured I'd just turn it over and take out the screws. I thought they were just normal phillips head screws but after trying a couple of different size screwdrivers with no luck I took a closer look. The screw heads look like + but with the center expanded so that it almost turns it into a diamond shape. I tried to take a picture but they are recessed in and couldn't get a good shot. Anyone know what might work?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Try a #2. If that doesn't work, try a #3 or a small blade screwdriver.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

If a small screw driver doesn't work try a big hammer.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

After re-reading this, you may have screws that have the head stripped by someone trying to remove them before. If that is the case, the cheapest option is to drill them out.

If you are just trying to get the cloth cover and "balls" off, just cut off the cloth cover.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

They are "tamperproof" screws.
Sometimes an allen wrench can screw them off, depending on the type of tamperproof screw style it is.
But your description sounds of that type.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

It kinda sounds like they're Pozidriv - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Schnellbauschrauben_Pozidriv_IMGP0880.jpg" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/21/Schnellbauschrauben_Pozidriv_IMGP0880.jpg/180px-Schnellbauschrauben_Pozidriv_IMGP0880.jpg"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/2/21/Schnellbauschrauben_Pozidriv_IMGP0880.jpg/180px-Schnellbauschrauben_Pozidriv_IMGP0880.jpg screws.










If that's what they are the drivers/bits shouldn't be too hard to find. I usually get them out with just the right sized Phillips.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

It sounds like They are the same screws that are used to secure things that people don't want the average joe to take out w/ a basic screwdriver i/e a vent in a jailcell aka security screws. you can try to drill the center stud out w/ a small drill bit then use regular screw driver to remove them. otherwise go online and look up security screws for the proper bits.







if thats not what it is get out the sawsall and go to town.....


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.action-electronics.com/ezpower.htm
Any of those look right?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Scottzilla said:


> It kinda sounds like they're Pozidriv screws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats them!!! Thanks. I found a #2 phillips that seems to be pretty close. Didn't even know screwdrivers were numbered, what do you know, learned something. I always just called them the big or the little.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

heh reminds me of that song from Sesame Street:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfgE_sD_tlo[/nomedia]

Infinity (That's About The Size Of It)
Sung/written/animated by William "Bud" Luckey
with lyrics by Don Hadley

Oh, everything comes 
In its own special size
I guess it can be measured
By where you put your eyes
It's so big when you're close
It looks smaller back a bit
That's about the size of it

That's about the size
Where you put your eyes
That's about the size of it

Oh, the big becomes the little
When you see it back a bit
The huge becomes the dinky
Which is just the opposite
Of the larger that gets smaller
It never seems to quit
That's about the size of it

That's about the size
Where you put your eyes
That's about the size of it

That the big becomes the little
That's the way it seems to go
That they make up a larger thing
Is something good to know
It's nice to know that, that though we're small
There's always room to grow
And that's about the size of it

That's about the size
Where you put your eyes
That's about the size of it

LOL had to look up those lyrics, but still one of my favorite songs 35+ yrs later.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't believe you could recall that song...lol

I've had sucess... broke off two screw heads in the process but the case is open.










My husband had inappropriate things to say about the looks of the insides.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Any surprise I had those thoughts, too?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Me three!:devil:


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, that song brought back some memories!

Glad you got that thing open. Resisting inappropriate thoughts now...


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol... I tuned in really late here. I use those frequently up her in Canada- phyllips work, but they're best with #2 robertson.


----------

